# what drugs are good for pain?



## elz (Apr 18, 2012)

pain killers have never helped me. Iv tried some antispasmotics, but i was wondering what you guys have found good for IBS crammpy pain.


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

elz said:


> pain killers have never helped me. Iv tried some antispasmotics, but i was wondering what you guys have found good for IBS crammpy pain.


cymbalta


----------



## elz (Apr 18, 2012)

thats an antidepressant? im already on enough of them


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Codeine?


----------



## GoodBelly (Sep 26, 2012)

Oxycodone is the only thing that consistently helps me. But then some gi doctors frown upon it while giving you a bunch of stuff which doesn't help


----------

